# Moving from Algarve to Obidos



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

My son is moving from Lagos to Obidos, hardly any furniture and mostly boxes. We estimate 10 to 12 cubic metres. So far the quotes via the internet range from 450 euros to 1800 euros - it's a nightmare! Does anyone have any recommendations for a trusty, legal and not too expensive company? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Two guys for a day, providing a commercial vehicle, loading up, four hours driving there, unloading, four hours driving back again - it looks like astounding value to me.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

The Interweb is not reality. If you have an issue with paying someone else to do the work then just tell him to arrange it himself as "it's only boxes" and a rented HI top LWB Transit will take 12 cubic meters.


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr bife may I ask which amount you consider to be astounding value? In my opinion you cannot beat a personal recommendation which is the point of my post. The range of quotes makes it difficult to be confident of choosing correctly as some appear to be unlicenced and others charge varying amounts per kilometre.

Strontium - as he is moving from a furnished apartment he has 'only boxes' which are much easier to pack and calculate the cubic meterage used by removal companies as a basis for quoting. I have nothing against paying for a service, I merely wish to ensure the price is fair and did not particularly wish to entrust everything to an unknown source. However, thank you for your input.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I consider the €450 quote to be outstanding value. If you can really find a contractor to do the job circa €500 then you have a bargain as even assuming you cost your own time at zero the expenses alone are a major part of that if you hire a van and do it yourself.

If you still think it's too much then find a return load for the transport guys, someone that wants the opposite journey, which will enable them (or you) to cover return costs and therefore quote cheaper for your section.

Better still find a Obidos based transport company delivering to the Algarve and grab their return load space at a premium rate


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you mr bife. That was my first thought, unfortunately that one didn't feel the need to have the necessary licence to carry other peoples goods thus proving "if it seems to good to be true". The next several quotes were all completely different which I found a little puzzling, for example, one used 30c per km to calculate fuel and tolls another used 70c - both with the same vehicle. I then tried the consolidation approach but only managed a "we'll ring you if we find another client" which I felt was a little risky as the date of the move is fixed. Like you, I also thought of finding a company based in Obidos but before I started looking I thought I would attempt to find a personal recommendation and where better than this forum? Out of interest, I moved from UK to Portugal with 13 cubic mts for just under 1500€ using a very well known company so I thought the quotes at the top end at 1800€ were a tad excessive.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well when you consider that from Lagos to Obidos you are already looking at Newly €30 (for a standard car) one way in tolls €500 is a bargain!! 
Via Michelin give the costing for a car as follows - 
Distance: 363 km including 331 km on motorways
Time: 03h46 including 03h07 on motorways 

Costs: €79.25 including Toll €25.00, Consumption €54.25

You might consider a one way car rental and do the work yourself. I have attached a sample cost with Europcar



It's a trip I used to do frequently until recently.


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you siobhanwf. I agree with you, around €500 would be a bargain. Unfortunately the majority of quotes received so far, even the higher priced, have been from companies that do not appear to have the mandatory licence to carry goods, which can be checked on the IMTT web site. If a van/lorry is stopped by the police and cannot produce the licence the goods can be impounded until the licence is produced – not an ideal scenario for a house move! I was hoping that someone on the forum had experienced a move within Portugal with a trusty, legal and not too expensive company. I have no desire for a cheap price, merely a fair price. The DIY route is not feasible for a number of reasons and in my opinion, you can’t beat a personal recommendation. Thank you anyway for taking the trouble to search for van rentals.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you tried algarve removals. They might be able to do an Algarve/Obidos run if they have another pick up further north.
I used them for a small amount from UK to here


----------

